# Painting/Refinishing Rinehart 3D Targets



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

Lancaster sells some spray paint for the delta/mckenzie targets but not sure if it would work on the Rineharts though.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Use the white elastomeric roof sealer, then paint with outdoor latex paint.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Here is one of the 20 or so I've painted this year. Should have took a before picture.


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

sagecreek said:


> Here is one of the 20 or so I've painted this year. Should have took a before picture.


You do a really great job . Practice makes prefect huh . LOL


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I guess. The accents are sprayed on with a spray can.


----------



## pastprime (Mar 4, 2015)

sagecreek said:


> Here is one of the 20 or so I've painted this year. Should have took a before picture.


Very nice, I think you're the guy who posted this information earlier this year, thanks for doing it again!


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

I tried spray painting a rinehart and the foam just sucked up the paint.


----------



## RiceP (Dec 7, 2014)

sagecreek said:


> Use the white elastomeric roof sealer, then paint with outdoor latex paint.


Thanks I will try that on my old targets


----------

